# Leaked info from Canon Ambassador - Canon EF 50 f/1.4L II USM?



## mathino (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi folks,

maybe there alredy is a topic about this, but I wanted to share.

I came across article on canon.sk (Canon Slovakia) and canon-europe.com. The article is an interview with Canon Ambassador Paolo Pellegrin about the new Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.



> Paolo shoots with a limited selection of prime lenses, favouring their image quality and fast apertures as well as the creativity that the restriction of a single focal length gives him. “My normal set up is 28mm, 35mm and 50mm primes,” he reveals. “I have the fast EF35mm f/1.4L II USM and EF50mm f/1.4L II USM versions of those two lenses, and I enjoy using the EF28mm f/2.8 II USM too, which is very small.”



Here is the link:
http://www.canon-europe.com/cameras/eos-5d-mark-iv/paolo-pellegrin/

I've also taken a screenshot and I'm adding it as attachement.

What do you think? Typo? Also a new 28 f/2.8II USM? Isn't the one with IS enough?

My toughts on EF 50 f/1.4L II USM

there is no EF 50 f/1.4L USM currently, so why Mark II? - that "L" is a typo
has Canon ever done something like "L treatment" with adding Mark II?

Regards


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm sure the 28 is the 28 IS, which is pretty much the 28/2.8 II anyway ! Good to see him using the 40 Pancake. It's a lens I really like for its combination of small size, focal length and quality. Maybe I should have mentioned the price too 

On the 28 he says "for it's small size", but the 50/1.4 is that size too. So maybe it's a typo for 50 L because I'd have though a 50/1.4 II would also be as small as the 28/2.8 IS.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 27, 2016)

It must be a typo, though...

1) I wouldn't be the least surprised if Canon is developing a small EF 50mm f/1.4 II USM

2) I wouldn't be the least surprised if Canon is developing a big EF 50mm f/1.4L USM

3) I wouldn't be the least surprised if Canon is developing both at the same time


----------



## Refurb7 (Aug 27, 2016)

It's a typo. There can't be a II version of a 50/1.4L because there wasn't a I version.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 29, 2016)

Antono Refa said:


> It must be a typo, though...
> 
> 1) I wouldn't be the least surprised if Canon is developing a small EF 50mm f/1.4 II USM
> 
> ...



I think Canon would probably been looking to replace the 50mm 1.4 gold line, with another 50mm f1.4 gold line lens. Hence the mkII moniker. So I'm pretty sure in saying that the L version will need to be f1.2 to be a mkII...or it would be a 50mm f1.4 L, not a mkII.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 29, 2016)

Though the 50mm f/1.4 is due for an update, so is the 50mm f/1.2L. This comment could be a reference to either; wouldn't be the first time a Canon pro has gotten the 50mm lenses mixed up. Maybe he means a f/1.2L II, or maybe he means a f/1.4 II.


----------



## j-nord (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm interested in a 50 1.4 II and I think a very large % of other consumers are too, what is taking so long? A lot of people are bring their sales over to Sigma and Tamron for these standard primes. I have the 50 1.8 STM and despite the incredibly slow focus speed and awful focus by wire it's still a great/useful lens with the dated 50 1.4 providing no benefit that I can see.


----------

